# Tool cleaning



## fernballan (Oct 8, 2017)

Cleaning measuring tools I won at an auction


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 8, 2017)

very nice score!!!!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 8, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> very nice score!!!!


Happy Happy gone seend the marposs for calebrate 

Skickat från min F3111 via Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

For those, kerosene and transmission fluid. To clean the grime


----------

